# Beech nuts?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I found some nuts yesterday. They were on the ground underneath a grayish rough barked tree. The leaves look like Beech trees. There were 4 nuts about the size of my thumbnail inside a nasty picky coat that looked like a sea urchin with short spines. It was hard to pick them up barehanded. The entire nut structure was about the size of a black walnut with the green shell on.

Is there some kind of beech tree in PA that looks like these?


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Look up Chinese chestnut.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

This is a chinquapin


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

bobp said:


> Look up Chinese chestnut.


I'm going to go with Chinese chestnut. The bark looks the same the the "fruit" is large and contains 4 good sized nuts. I may pick some up the next time I go there to see what they taste like.

I don't know if color matters but the spines on the husk were a very dark brown.


----------

